
Show HN: Realms Wiki – Simple Git-backed wiki inspired by Gollum - scragg
http://realms.io
======
josegonzalez
We setup multiple[1] Gollum wikis at work, and had the following changes:

\- Removed a bunch of features that were confusing to our non-dev users

\- Used nginx/lua to do custom OAuth-based authentication [2]

\- Set the committer's name and email to the currently authenticated user
(from an env var in the request)

\- Mucked around with the templates

\- Added a /_status endpoint to do simple healthchecks for our load-balancer

\- Extended `process_page_link_tag` to make it a bit more flexible when
constructing links

\- Added hipchat notifications for when pages are updated

Would be nice to see a system that allowed us to do the above, as we're not
really all that in love with Gollum. The git part was great for our initial
migration, not so great for wiki fault-tolerance...

[1] One for employees, one for freelancers, etc. [2] Blog post on oauth with
nginx/lua here: [http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/oauth-support-for-nginx-
with-l...](http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/oauth-support-for-nginx-with-lua/)

~~~
scragg
I was thinking about forking gollum but I'm a ruby newb. I thought about
leaving auth out but I think it might be useful to many people. I want the
user to be able to disable it and use some kind of signed cookie based auth. I
like the Nginx OAuth method, I will check it out, thanks.

------
spindritf
_Inspired by Gollum, Ghost, and Dillinger_

What are those? Gollum is a wiki[1], yes? Ghost is the new blogging
platform[2]? What's Dillinger?

[1] [https://github.com/gollum/gollum](https://github.com/gollum/gollum)

[2] [https://github.com/tryghost/Ghost](https://github.com/tryghost/Ghost)

~~~
scragg
Markdown editor

[http://dillinger.io/](http://dillinger.io/)

------
coolsunglasses
Probably a good time to mention similar alternatives that I liked a bit better
than Gollum such as:

[https://www.branchable.com/](https://www.branchable.com/)

and

[http://gitit.net/](http://gitit.net/)

~~~
sciurus
Branchable is a hosting service. The wiki software it uses is
[http://ikiwiki.info](http://ikiwiki.info)

What like about ikiwiki is that instead of always running as daemon, it's
launched via a git post-update hook. After regenerating static html for the
content you've changed it's done. It does support editing content via a web
interface, but all that needs is CGI. The downside is that you need a thorough
understanding of unix permissions to make it work.

[https://ikiwiki.info/rcs/git/](https://ikiwiki.info/rcs/git/)

------
sc00ty
Kind of curious why the suggested way of installing is directly into the root
python install. I figured it would have some sort of guide using virtualenv. I
did see a requirements.txt in the repo, so I tried installing it in a virtual
environment myself but had some issues compiling some modules (Tried both 2.7
and 3.4). I gave up at that point because it was more trouble than it was
worth.

I really like the idea of this wiki as well as the look of it. I could
definitely see myself using this in the future. I had spent some time a couple
months ago looking into what Flask-based wikis were available but my results
turned up very little. I'll definitely be watching this repo as it grows.

~~~
scragg
The suggested install is the install.sh file. It creates a virtualenv and
installs the pip packages. Although I only tested with ubuntu 14.04. Did you
use the script? what kind of errors did you get? I admit I do need to document
the install process better, I hope to create dist packages to make it easier
as well.

------
fiatjaf
Ok, maybe someone would want to check the Smallest Federated Wiki:
[https://github.com/fedwiki/wiki-node](https://github.com/fedwiki/wiki-node)

------
mhd
I like the concept of the split-screen markdown editor, I had some pretty
decent success with non-technical people when we were using jottit for some
RPG background documentation. Definitely going to take a look at that,
especially if the prerequisites (both packages/daemons and mem/cpu) aren't too
high for a low-end VPS.

~~~
scragg
It's currently running on a $5 digital ocean vps. Didn't have any issues
today.

------
syntax_erorr
Having just spent the past two days searching around for a git-backed python-
based markdown-enabled personal wiki...I am so stoked that one just popped up
here. Very cool!

I'm loading up with Vagrant right now. Any thoughts on dockerizing it?

~~~
scragg
Yes, I will create a Dockerfile and upload an image to the hub.

------
rsync
Can this be run over SSL out of the box, or do I need to wrap it up somehow ?

~~~
scragg
It may be possible but I would recommend putting Nginx in front of it for SSL
or general production use.

